# Understanding Soil Nutrients - Potassium



## J._R._Woodard (Jan 26, 2012)

According to our soil test, our potassium level is excessive at 248 pounds per acre. Do I need to correct this, and if so, how? We add goat manure mixed with alfalfa hay scraps to our soil throughout the year. Do we need to do less of that or continue?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi J.R.!

That is a high amount of potassium, but I don't think it will cause any huge problems. The best way to correct it would be to lessen the amount of manure and alfalfa hay and just add more plain compost.

To be honest what you are adding is very good for your soil, but too much can cause an imbalance.


----------



## Julie3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hubby just built a 4x8x8 raised vegetable garden. Wanted it to be organic. Used peat moss, garden soil, nitrogen and phosporus (Hi-Yield brand, 3 or 4 lb. bag of each). Also added an entire bag of muriate of potash, enough for 800 SF. Our garden is 32 SF. We have already planted early spring plants, i.e., lettuces, broccoli, onions, asparagus. If they even survive, will they be safe to eat? Can you reach a toxic amount of muriate of potash for consumption? What would you recommend we do?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Julie - I don't think you can reach a toxic level of potash (or muriate of potash). The plants will use what potassium they need and will not intake ny more. The onions will enjoy the potash as it helps develop strong root systems and onions are basically roots. The other plants you listed need more nitrogen as they are considered foliage vegetables and nitrogen promotes greener, stronger foliage.

I think you will be ok just don't add any more potash this season. You can help balance it out some by adding compost as a side dressing around the plants once they are past the seedling stage.


----------



## kelly3 (Apr 1, 2012)

my garden soil tests very high . . . P - 173 K - 1100

What can I do to lower these high levels? What vegetable' plant do well with such high levels?

Thanks in Advance,

kelly


----------

